# First Bacon of the Season



## mneeley490 (Nov 14, 2016)

About 30+ lbs of belly in 3 gallons of Pop's brine. Replaced some of the brown sugar with maple syrup this time.

I anticipate that I'll probably make one or two more batches over the next few months, as I still haven't convinced my friends (even the ones with their own smokers) how easy it is to make for themselves.

A neighbor was moving and wanted to get rid of an old fridge, so now it sits in my garage, and I have plenty of space for bacon, and soon a prosciutto, I hope. 













20161113_160610.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Nov 13, 2016


















20161113_161925.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Nov 13, 2016


















20161113_162050.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Nov 13, 2016


















20161113_162203.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Nov 13, 2016






These will get smoked up a few days after Thanksgiving. I took the whole week after off from work, so I'll have plenty of time. Thinking of adding some peach to my usual mix of cherry and corn cob pellets.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 14, 2016)

Heck yea!

Fill that fridge up with bacon!

Al


----------

